# Probleme avec disque dur externe sur imac neuf



## Davesco (17 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

J' ai depuis peu un imac 27 i5, j'en suis très content et ne regrette absolument pas windows.
Toutefois j'ai un souci avec mon HDD externe multimédia lors de transferts de fichiers de l'imac au disque dur multimédia.
Au début je n'avais aucun soucis, je faisais glisser les dossiers dans le dd ou je faisais un copier coller, mais depuis aujourd'hui impossible de réaliser ces transferts...le déposer glisser et le copier coller ne fonctionne plus.

Si quelqu'un à une explication je serai ravi.

Merci

Davesco

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h57 ----------

Je ne comprends toujours pas.


----------



## lepetitpiero (17 Octobre 2010)

vérifie les droits d'accès sur ton DD externe. cmd+I sur le DD


----------



## herszk (19 Octobre 2010)

Ne serait-il pas NTFS par hazard ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2010)

herszk a dit:


> Ne serait-il pas NTFS par hazard ?



Quel rapport ? S'il a pu le faire, et qu'il ne peut plus, ça signifie que même si le disque est en NTFS, ça n'est pas la cause du problème !


----------



## Davesco (20 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quel rapport ? S'il a pu le faire, et qu'il ne peut plus, ça signifie que même si le disque est en NTFS, ça n'est pas la cause du problème !


Merci,

Je vais voir aujourd'hui en faisant comme tu me le dis    cmd I sur le disque dur externe et posterai si tout semble normal et que le dd ne prenne toujours pas mes fichiers.

Merci


----------



## Davesco (24 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Les infos qui me sont données avec cmd+I, sont que 
Nom d'extension "untitled"
Partage et permission "lecture seulement"

Je ne comprends rien.


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Octobre 2010)

tu devrais lancer l'utilitaire de disque du mac et voir ce que lui t'indique au niveau duDD externe


----------



## Davesco (24 Octobre 2010)

Je l'ai fait, mais je n'ai pas possibilité de réparer ou modifier ce disque, il apparait, mais je ne peux rien faire dessus.


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Octobre 2010)

Que t'indique l'utilitaire de disque au niveau de *format *


----------



## Davesco (24 Octobre 2010)

Il m'indique Système de fichiers Windows NT File System (NTFS)


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2010)

Davesco a dit:


> Il m'indique Système de fichiers Windows NT File System (NTFS)



Alors, c'est de deux choses l'une : soit tu as rêvé que tu pouvais droper des fichiers sur ce disque, soit tu as désinstallé un logiciel de ton mac (genre NTFS 3G ou Paragon NTFS).


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Octobre 2010)

Et bien donc c'est normal pour pouvoir écrire sur ton disque dur externe il te faut utiliser une application tierce. mac os ne sachant pas écrire en natif sur un disque NTFS  . Tu peux utiliser Paragon pour mac  http://www.paragon-software.com/fr/home/ntfs-mac/

ou alors reformater ton DD externe en HFS+


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Et bien donc c'est normal pour pouvoir écrire sur ton disque dur externe il te faut utiliser une application tierce. mac os ne sachant pas écrire en natif sur un disque NTFS  . Tu peux utiliser Paragon pour mac  http://www.paragon-software.com/fr/home/ntfs-mac/
> 
> ou alors reformater ton DD externe en HFS+


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Octobre 2010)

Mais non Pascal...  car tu ajoutes un détail important. Soit il a rêvé  soit il a dé-installer les applis qui permettent à mac osX d'écrire sur des partitions NTFS.  

Bref... On a la solution du problème et c'est ce qui compte


----------



## Davesco (25 Octobre 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse Piero et à toi aussi Pascal.
Pour reformater mon DD externe en HF+ je procède comment?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h32 ----------

HFS+ pardon


----------



## lepetitpiero (25 Octobre 2010)

Et bien cela se fait avec l'utilitaire de disque sous l'onglet partitionner... Par contre TOUTES les données qui dont dessus seront effacées


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Et bien cela se fait avec l'utilitaire de disque sous l'onglet partitionner... Par contre TOUTES les données qui dont dessus seront effacées



Avant d'en arriver là, une question : lors de ma réponse précédente j'avais perdu de vue que c'était un disque "multimedia", alors la question est "il est connecté comment au Mac ?" (et accessoirement, depuis que tu ne peux plus y mettre des fichiers, est-ce que tu l'as changé de connexion, comme passer d'ethernet à USB ou Firewire, par exemple ?)

Parce que si par hasard c'est ou c"était en ethernet (ou en WiFi), le problème est différent !


----------



## herszk (25 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors, c'est de deux choses l'une : soit tu as rêvé que tu pouvais droper des fichiers sur ce disque, soit tu as désinstallé un logiciel de ton mac (genre NTFS 3G ou Paragon NTFS).



Comme quoi ma question n'était pas si idiote, j'ai raisonné comme les flics, les faits, pas les témoignages!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h00 ----------




lepetitpiero a dit:


> Et bien cela se fait avec l'utilitaire de disque sous l'onglet partitionner... Par contre TOUTES les données qui dont dessus seront effacées



Et tu ne pourras plus accéder à windows , plutôt que paragon qui est payant, je te conseille sl-ntfs gratuit comme support sous mac os x qui me donne entière satisfaction.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2010)

herszk a dit:


> Comme quoi ma question n'était pas si idiote, j'ai raisonné comme les flics, les faits, pas les témoignages!!!



Mais non, tu ne peux pas arbitrairement attribuer des qualificatifs aux choses : soit "je pouvais et je ne peux plus" est un témoignage, soit c'est un fait, mais c'est l'un ou l'autre, et si la seconde moitié de l'affirmation est un fait, alors la première aussi, mais si la première moitié est un témoignage, alors la seconde aussi !



herszk a dit:


> Et tu ne pourras plus accéder à windows , plutôt que paragon qui est payant, je te conseille sl-ntfs gratuit comme support sous mac os x qui me donne entière satisfaction.



Ben tu te contente de peu, parce que la différence de performances entre les deux justifie entièrement la trentaine d'&#8364; que coûte Paragon :



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ayant acquis Paragon NTFS, je me suis livré aujourd'hui à un petit test : le même fichier de 1,4 Go, copié d'un disque HFS+ vers un disque NTFS :
> 
> - MacFuse/MacFusion* : 13' 45", soit 1,74 Mo/seconde
> - Paragon NTFS : 5' 05", soit 4,71 Mo/seconde​



:hein:

Par ailleurs, il n'a pas, à ma connaissance, parlé d'un quelconque besoin de connecter ce disque à un PC (les faits, pas les témoignages)


----------



## edd72 (25 Octobre 2010)

SL-NTFS n'est-il pas le truc "bancal" qui ré-active le support en écriture NTFS d'Apple qu'Apple lui-même a désactivé car il était buggué? (surtout en 64bits?)
A éviter donc... à moins de ne pas tenir à ses données... 

Donc, soit:
- Paragon NTFS : payant, très bien
- NTFS-3G : gratuit, très bien aussi (sans doute), mais plus lent


----------



## herszk (25 Octobre 2010)

edd72 a dit:


> SL-NTFS n'est-il pas le truc "bancal" qui ré-active le support en écriture NTFS d'Apple qu'Apple lui-même a désactivé car il était buggué? (surtout en 64bits?)
> A éviter donc... à moins de ne pas tenir à ses données...
> 
> Donc, soit:
> ...


Je n'ai jamais lu de posts relatant des bugs avec sl-ntfs, peux-tu être plus précis ?

Quand au fait qu'il soit plus lent, cela n'a aucune importance quand il s'agit de stocker des données multimédia.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2010)

herszk a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais lu de posts relatant des bugs avec sl-ntfs, peux-tu être plus précis ?



Toujours les faits : personne n'a parlé de bug dans sl-ntfs, ce logiciel active une fonction de Mac OS X 10.6, et c'est cette fonction qui est buggée (raison pour laquelle Apple ne l'a pas activée



herszk a dit:


> Quand au fait qu'il soit plus lent, cela n'a aucune importance quand il s'agit de stocker des données multimédia.



Ah ça, ça ne te dérange pas de mettre 3H au lieu d'une pour y transférer une grosse vidéo, alors, je n'ai rien dit, mais bon, tout le monde n'a pas forcément ta patience !


----------



## herszk (25 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Toujours les faits : personne n'a parlé de bug dans sl-ntfs, ce logiciel active une fonction de Mac OS X 10.6, et c'est cette fonction qui est buggée (raison pour laquelle Apple ne l'a pas activé



Donc, logiquement, sl-ntfs serait buggé puisqu'il active la fonction buggée.
Tu n'es pas logique !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h47 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais non, tu ne peux pas arbitrairement attribuer des qualificatifs aux choses : soit "je pouvais et je ne peux plus" est un témoignage, soit c'est un fait, mais c'est l'un ou l'autre, et si la seconde moitié de l'affirmation est un fait, alors la première aussi, mais si la première moitié est un témoignage, alors la seconde aussi !



Pour moi, le fait est que le dd n'était pas accessible en écriture même si on témoigne qu'il l'a été avant, il était tout à fait légitime que je soupçonne le dd formatté en ntfs, d'ailleurs, la suite m'a donné raison, et c'est ce qui te contrarie pour être si vindicatif.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2010)

herszk a dit:


> Donc, logiquement, sl-ntfs serait buggé puisqu'il active la fonction buggée.
> Tu n'es pas logique !!!



Je ne suis pas logique, je suis informaticien : si je suis ton raisonnement, alors, c'est le finder qui est buggé, puisque c'est lui qui active sl-ntfs qui active &#8230; Le jour ou Apple corrigera le bug dans Mac OS X, il n'y aura rien à changer dans sl-ntfs, ce n'est donc pas lui qui est buggé !

Dans ta voiture, c'est le démarreur qui active le moteur, pourtant ce n'est pas le démarreur que tu changes lorsqu'il n'y a pas d'essence dans le réservoir et que le moteur refuse de tourner &#8230; Si ? Ah ! :affraid:


----------



## herszk (25 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ça, ça ne te dérange pas de mettre 3H au lieu d'une pour y transférer une grosse vidéo, alors, je n'ai rien dit, mais bon, tout le monde n'a pas forcément ta patience !



Des faits, en voici : j'ai mis 4m48s pour transférer un fichier de 3,57 Go de ma partition Macintosh HD vers mon dd externe formaté en ntfs tout en utilisant sl-ntfs.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2010)

Conclusion : ton disque externe n'est pas connecté en USB ! les chiffres cités dans mon post plus haut l'étaient avec un disque externe USB (le même fichier du même disque vers le même disque à chaque fois).


----------



## herszk (25 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas logique, je suis informaticien : si je suis ton raisonnement, alors, c'est le finder qui est buggé, puisque c'est lui qui active sl-ntfs qui active  Le jour ou Apple corrigera le bug dans Mac OS X, il n'y aura rien à changer dans sl-ntfs, ce n'est donc pas lui qui est buggé !
> 
> Dans ta voiture, c'est le démarreur qui active le moteur, pourtant ce n'est pas le démarreur que tu changes lorsqu'il n'y a pas d'essence dans le réservoir et que le moteur refuse de tourner  Si ? Ah ! :affraid:


Là, j'avoue que je n'y comprends rien à ton histoire de voiture, pourtant, je suis ingénieur informaticien (sur mainframes certes).
Quand à l'histoire de bug, là, tu joues sur les mots, mais on ne m'a toujours pas répondu concrètement à propos d'un post qui parlerait d'un problème lors de l'utilisation de sl-ntfs, je préfèrerais des témoignages même s'ils ne sont pas toujours fiables plutôt que des on-dits.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h26 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Conclusion : ton disque externe n'est pas connecté en USB ! les chiffres cités dans mon post plus haut l'étaient avec un disque externe USB (le même fichier du même disque vers le même disque à chaque fois).


Et pourtant, il est bien connecté en usb, à moins que je ne sache pas ce qu'et un port usb.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2010)

herszk a dit:


> Là, j'avoue que je n'y comprends rien à ton histoire de voiture, pourtant, je suis ingénieur informaticien (sur mainframes certes).
> Quand à l'histoire de bug, là, tu joues sur les mots, mais on ne m'a toujours pas répondu concrètement à propos d'un post qui parlerait d'un problème lors de l'utilisation de sl-ntfs, je préfèrerais des témoignages même s'ils ne sont pas toujours fiables plutôt que des on-dits.



Non, je ne joue pas sur les mots, il y a deux logiciels, l'un sert à activer l'autre, le bug est dans le second, pas dans le premier, tenter de corriger le premier ne servirait à rien, parce qu'il n'est pas la cause du problème, et qu'il ne comporte pas de bug. Sur Mainframe, lorsque tu as un message de type "CICS is under stress", tu cherches quel logiciel a provoqué le problème, tu ne demandes pas à IBM de corriger CICS ! Ben là, c'est pareil !



herszk a dit:


> Et pourtant, il est bien connecté en usb, à moins que je ne sache pas ce qu'et un port usb.



Ben alors tu dois avoir moins de périphériques USB connectés que moi, parce que même avec un disque HFS+, je n'arrive jamais à atteindre 96 Mb/s en USB2 !


----------



## herszk (25 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, je ne joue pas sur les mots, il y a deux logiciels, l'un sert à activer l'autre, le bug est dans le second, pas dans le premier, tenter de corriger le premier ne servirait à rien, parce qu'il n'est pas la cause du problème, et qu'il ne comporte pas de bug. Sur Mainframe, lorsque tu as un message de type "CICS is under stress", tu cherches quel logiciel a provoqué le problème, tu ne demandes pas à IBM de corriger CICS ! Ben là, c'est pareil !



Je suis d'accord avec toi mais je veux juste qu'on m'indique un post relatant précisément le problème car , moi, je n'en ai jamais eu et j'aimerais éventuellement m'en préserver.


----------



## Davesco (25 Octobre 2010)

Je pense que j'ai du me tromper et que je n'ai jamais pu ecrire sur mon dd depuis que j'ai mon imac.
Merci pour vos infos, je viens d'installer Paragon NTFS, tout marche et bien.

Un grand merci


----------



## edd72 (25 Octobre 2010)

La flemme de faire une recherche, mais on doit pouvoir trouver des témoignages pas trop difficilement.
La fonction "gestion de l'écriture en NTFS sous OS X" qu'on va appeler fonction Z a été développée par Apple et je crois même qu'elle a été active (par défaut) à une époque (vous me contredirez si je me trompe). *Le logiciel SL-NTFS* ne fait qu'activer Z que Apple a volontairement désactivé. Alors pourquoi? Tu constateras (après recherche) que beaucoup de personne qui ont activé Z (d'ailleurs pas besoin de ce logiciel pour le faire, il *n'est qu'une interface à une bête ligne de commande*) ont dû déplorer des pertes et corruptions de données. D'où le conseil de plutôt utiliser NTFS-3G ou Paragon NTFS tant qu'Apple n'a pas réactivé Z (ce qui devrait signifier que Z fonctionne à présent sans risque).


----------



## herszk (26 Octobre 2010)

Justement, des témoignages, je n'en trouve pas, je ne trouve que des affirmations sans preuve, sans que quiconque n'ait eu à déplorer une perte de donnée. Pour moi, tout ceci est de l'ordre de la rumeur. On me dit que apple n'a pas activé la fonction car elle n'est pas sûre, je dirais que si apple n'était pas sûr , il aurait carrément supprimé cette fonction car on ne laisse pas volontairement un bug.
Au début, je tapais moi-même la commande en allant chercher les UUID des DD mais j'ai ensuite installé sl-ntfs qui implémente automatiquement ces commandes, pourquoi s'en priver.
Je répète, je suis entièrement satisfait de cette fonction et ne trouve que des satisfaits dans les forums et aucun qui ne se soit plaint concrètement.


----------



## herszk (26 Octobre 2010)

Je voudrais ajouter que souvent, beaucoup croient avoir eu des corruptions et pertes de données ntfs alors que c'est souvent inhérent à des systèmes unix qui récupèrent un dd ntfs qui a été sauvagement déconnecté de windows ou bien récupéré après plantage ou arrêt brutal de windows.
Dans ce cas, il suffit, dans la plupart des cas, de reconnecter le dd à un système windows actif et de le déconnecter proprement pour le récupérer sur un mac os x (ou linux).


----------

